# FET, DEIVF or Adoption?



## Wickedgreengirl (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,

We lost our son in March this year and 5 months or so later we are starting to make plans to give our eldest a living sibling. We have an embryo in the freezer which we think we'll use in January. The rough plan was to use the frostie before another (and last) round of DEIVF with a view to if it doesn't work then it's not meant to be. We are taking a massive risk as I have a 40% chance of developing pre-eclampsia again but the docs are confident with good medical management they can reduce the risks.

Anyway, the last few days I've been wondering if our path is adoption instead. I'm so scared of getting ill again but do want to 'just see' on the FET front. I'm wondering if it is worth at least going to an adoption open evening to see if we think it is the right path for us. I'm assuming attending an evening is a no obligation type affair!?

I'm all confused and keep wondering what if this happens but we could try that etc etc. all I know is that our 3.5 year old would make a brilliant big brother, he's a cheeky monkey but so loving and caring...

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------

